# Muay thai and weight training



## theblackfish (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been weight training pretty hardcore for some time now, I am currently about 173 lbs or so. My question is: How will weight training fit in with weekly muay thai (3-4) times a week. How possible is it to continue putting on muscle weight while doing muay thai. Thanks in advance


----------



## ..n.. (Jan 15, 2008)

It shouldn&#8217;t be a problem just eat well, rest, and listen to your body.  My weight lifting has improved as a result of my Muay Thai training.  Initially, in my case, it took awhile to build up my cardio to a point where I was able to run 8min miles and do sprint type work.  For the first part of this I had to back off the weights a bit.  Now I&#8217;m tailored my weightlifting to include a lot more &#8220;big&#8221; movements (squats, deadlifts, dips, pull-ups etc&#8230 with less sets, greater intensity less duration.  Currently a typical week for me looks like so:


Monday:
Off
Tuesday:
MT
Wednesday:
Weights and Cadrio
Thursday:
MT
Friday:
Cardio
Saturday:
Weights and Cardio
Sunday:
MT

Weight Split (2 sets always with a really good warm up before hand):
1.
Jump Squats (3sets warm up)
Squats*
Deadlifts* 
*Lifts done powerlifting style.  One rep sets for a total of 10-15 total reps per movement.
2.
Pullups 
Rows of some kind for the middle back
DB Incline 
Pushups
DB Cruls


3.
Rotator cuff work
Cable side laterals
Low pulley rear delt work
DB press
BB shrugs
Dips 
High pulley pullovers 


Abdominal and inner/outer thigh work fit in at least once a week.

Cardio (workouts are something similar to this)  
3 mile run at 8min mile for first two miles and 7.15min mile for the third
4mile run at 8min mile
2mile run at 7.30min mile
2 3min sprints on the concept 2 rower after every cardio workout
random 30-40 minutes on a spinning bike after my run on day that are just cardio


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cardio (workouts are something similar to this) 
3 mile run at 8min mile for first two miles and 7.15min mile for the third
4mile run at 8min mile
2mile run at 7.30min mile
2 3min sprints on the concept 2 rower after every cardio workout
random 30-40 minutes on a spinning bike after my run on day that are just cardio[/quote]


Holy ***** i run everyday and could never do half that...
then again I just started
how do you do that much ? all at once ? how long did it take you to be able to run that much ?


----------



## ..n.. (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL.  I should have made that a little clearer.  I do one of the runs (2,3, or 4 mile) in a session with the rower at the end or some time on the bike.  Honestly, I may be able to pull off a 5 mile run at 8 min a mile but I would be in a world of hurt at the end.  Even though it's a lot less impressive now I started running about this time last year.  I got a beginners runners program off the runners world web site that had me running for two minutes and walking for one for 20 or so minutes to start and slowly working up to 30minutes of constant running.  After that I just kept working on speed and form, running outside in the summer before class etc...  It's been a good experience and has lead me to run a few 5k's last fall.  I'm shooting for a 21minute 5k in the next six months or so which is going to require a bit of work between now and then. 



Harley_Ninja237 said:


> Cardio (workouts are something similar to this)
> 3 mile run at 8min mile for first two miles and 7.15min mile for the third
> 4mile run at 8min mile
> 2mile run at 7.30min mile
> ...


 

Holy ***** i run everyday and could never do half that...
then again I just started
how do you do that much ? all at once ? how long did it take you to be able to run that much ?[/quote]


----------



## Giorgio (Jan 21, 2008)

On a slightly related note, I heard from a friend who teaches Wing Chun that building too much muscle in the bicep can interfere with the tricep motion of the basic punches. Does anyone know if this is true, and if so, whether it's significant enough that I should lay off the dumbells?

Thanks!


----------



## Odin (Jan 22, 2008)

Giorgio said:


> On a slightly related note, I heard from a friend who teaches Wing Chun that building too much muscle in the bicep can interfere with the tricep motion of the basic punches. Does anyone know if this is true, and if so, whether it's significant enough that I should lay off the dumbells?
> 
> Thanks!


 
you dont use your tricep to punch in boxing or muay thai its your core and shoulders mainly and even if you do unless you are looking at pro bodybuilding then you will be fine weight training while doing muay thai.


----------



## Giorgio (Jan 25, 2008)

Kewl thanks for the information.


----------

